# Black Gold Soil Mix, what to add?



## Pazzo (Feb 2, 2010)

My local grow shop only carries Black Gold soil now and was wondering if anyone has a good soil mix for this particular brand? I have some bone and blood meal, earthwoom castings, and of course perlite on hand. I would like to rely on the dirt to feed my plants rather then me feeding them with liquid fertlizers, so if anyone has a good soil mix I would love to see it.


----------



## jackdirty (Feb 2, 2010)

see what subcool has to say about using black gold instead of promix ( i think thats what he uses ) in his mix, https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/44686-subcools-super-soil.html


----------



## jackdirty (Feb 2, 2010)

my buddys uncle used to grow years ago and swear by black gold but idk i use sunshine mix#4


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 4, 2010)

I only use black gold Organic potting mix. I never add anything, I just use it as it is. Works good for me


----------

